

Show HN: UI Design made easy with UI Blueprints - harrisreynolds
http://uiblueprints.com/

======
harrisreynolds
This is my first product to release. It is similar of course to Balsamiq, but
I'm trying to attract a slightly different user with a richer tool set.

Any feedback HN can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Also HN users can get 40% off of the product if you purchase through this
link: <http://uiblueprints.com/hackernews.html>

------
mping
Looks good; but I would put more fancy samples, specially for the web page.
Everyone hates Comic Sans! I would also group the left menu tools by
functionality: text, image, etc. Overall, I think you need to polish it up a
little; have a more concise theme/skin/presentation, ideally one that would
match your home page theme.

~~~
harrisreynolds
Thanks for the feedback. Grouping the components by function is low handing
fruit that I should add very quickly. "More fancy examples" would also be a
big help. Thanks for the feedback! Back to work!

------
bharris007
Great products. We were looking for something very similar to mock up several
UI's for our inventory backend. This has been a great help.

------
ghouston
Looks really good. Please add a Tablet or iPad component.

~~~
harrisreynolds
Yeah... tablet design is pretty important! Should be in the next release!

------
duptag
Simple to use mockup tool, like the export to PNG function and phone widgets.

